
San Francisco cabbie attacks self-driving car - pmoriarty
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/3/7/17091412/taxi-cab-driver-attacks-self-driving-car-uber
======
peterbraden
It's an interesting step towards the panopticon - self driving vehicles by
necessity have complete surveillance and store everything. Misdemeanors that
previously would have been dismissed as word against word are now persistent
in the digital record.

Dashcams are another big change here.

You have no expectation of privacy in public, but do you have an expectation
that everything done with vehicles nearby will be stored in data forever?

------
arbuge
Attacking a vehicle loaded to the gills with cameras seems like an
exceptionally bad idea.

~~~
candiodari
Actually since this is a capital investment-heavy business, this can probably
work, if done on a large enough scale. This seems to be the reason bike
sharing doesn't take off, for example.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _This seems to be the reason bike sharing doesn 't take off, for example._

Citibike has pretty good coverage in NYC, though it's a dock-based system and
not a "leave it wherever" system that's been working less well in other
cities.

------
DrScump
It would be as effective to just bust a taillight, rendering the vehicle in
technical violation of the vehicle code and forcing its recall back to base.

------
oh_sigh
I like how the article has a huge photo of a yellow cab, with what looks like
a guy driving away who is trying to hide his face from the camera. But it is
just a stock photo, and it is not known what cab company the alleged attacking
driver works for.

~~~
thedailymail
It's striking how much original news photography has declined in general.
Almost every article these days comes with a zero-information, photoshopped
generic image (like a bitcoin symbol over a story about cryptocurrency), an
amateur shot copied from some random social media user, or just something
straight out of a stock photo library. Not to lament the "good old days" of
print journalism, but there was definitely a lot more effort put into getting
good-quality images that were directly relevant to the story they accompanied.

------
chrismcb
> to deliver a blow to a robot car hard enough to scratch the window. Wait..
> what? He delivered a BLOW that SCRATCHED the window? What did he use a
> diamond pickaxe? Or what are the "robot car" windows made out of that a blow
> only scratches it? The article claims the DMV report: > and slapped the
> front passenger window, causing a scratch. Oh, so he just slapped it with
> his hand, and I guess his ring scratched the window? Seriously, there is a
> article about someone SLAPPING a vehicle?

~~~
Zanni
Yeah. Somehow "Cab driver slaps window of autonomous vehicle" doesn't have the
same juice. I assumed from the headline that he'd deliberately rammed the
other vehicle. Hell, I've "attacked" plenty of non-self driving cars myself
(if I'm in a crosswalk, and your vehicle passes close enough that I can reach
it, I _will_ hit).

